# What classics have you read?



## shesulsa

What classic pieces of literature have you read?

Which is your favorite so far?

What would you like to read next?


----------



## HKphooey

Of Mice & Men
To Kill a Mockingbird
Tale of Teo Cities
Lord of the Flies
Brave New World
Of Mice & Men
To Kill a Mockingbird
Tale of Teo Cities



Would like to read Heart of Darkness again.


----------



## Martial Tucker

Have read too many to list, but faves are:

Grapes Of Wrath, and To Kill a Mockingbird.

I do want to read a bit more Hemingway, but fiction is lower on my list of priorities....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

hmmm...
Two Years Before The Mast - R.H. Dana
1984 - George Orwell
The Stranger - Albert Camus
The Metamorphosis and others - Franz Kafka
Beowulf
Shakespeare
Some Dickens
A variety of Ayn Rand


1984 is, by far, my favorite.

I still want to read Paradise Lost and Inferno completely


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

I have read dozens of classics.  I found a fantastic book:  The New Lifetime Reading Plan.  It lists and describes hundreds of classic books from a variety of cultures that you should read.  

Here is the list.  Enjoy.

*New Lifetime Reading Plan by Clifton Fadiman and John S. Major*
*Assumes you have read both the Old and New Testaments of the Bible.*


Part 1.
1.        Anonymous   ca 2000 BCE           The Epic of Gilgamesh
2.        Homer             ca 800 BCE             The Iliad
3.        Homer             ca 800 BCE             The Odyssey
4.        Confucius       551-479 BCE          The Analects
5.        Aeschylus      535-455 BCE          The Oresteia
6.        Sophocles     496-406 BCE          Oedipus Rex, Oedipus at Colonus, Antigone
7.        Euripides        484-406 BCE          Alcestis, Medea, Hippolytus, The Trojan Woman, Electra, The Bacchae
8.        Herodotus      ca 484 -425 BCE    The Histories
9.        Thucydides    ca 470-400 BCE     The History of the Peloponnesian War
10.     Sun Tzu          ca 450-380 BCE     The Art of War
11.     Aristophanes 448-388 BCE          Lysistrata, The Clouds, The Birds
12.     Plato               428-348 BCE          Selected Works : Apology, Crito, Protagoras, Meno, Symposium, Phaedo, Republic
13.     Aristotle          384-322 BCE          Ethics, Politics, Poetics
14.     Mencius          ca 400-320 BCE     The Book of Mencius
15.     Valmiki            ca 300 BCE             The Ramayana
16.     Vyasa              ca 200 BCE             The Mahabharata
17.     Anonymous   ca 200 BCE             The Bhagavad Gita
18.     Sun Ma Chien (Sima Qian)          ca 145-86 BCE       Records of the Grand Historian
19.     Lucretius         ca 100-50 BCE       Of the Nature of Things
20.     Virgil                               70-19 BCE              The Aeneid
21.     Marcus Aurelius             122-180   Meditations

 Part 2.
22.     Saint Augustine             354-430   The Confessions
23.     Kalidasa         ca 400     The Cloud Messenger, Sakantala
24.     Mohammed    ca 650     The Koran
25.     Hui-neng        648-713   The Platform Sutra of the Sixth Patriarch
26.     Firdausi          ca 940-1020            Shah Nameh
27.     Sei Shonagon               ca 965-1035            The Pillow Book
28.     Lady Murasaki               ca 976-1015            The Tale of the Genji
29.     Omar Khayyam              1048- ?    The Rubaiuyat
30.     Dante Alighieri               1265-1321               The Divine Comedy
31.     Luo Kuan-chung            ca 1330-1400          The Romance of the Three Kingdoms
32.     Geoffrey Chaucer          1342-1400               The Canterbury Tales
33.     Anonymous   ca 1500   The Thousand and One Arabian Nights
34.     Niccolo Machiavelli      1469-1527               The Prince
35.     Francois Rabelais         1483-1553               Gargantua and Pantagruel
36.     Wu Cheng-en               1500-1582               Journey to the West
37.     Michel Eyquem de Montaigne     1533-1592               Selected Essays
38.     Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra    1547-1616               Don Quixote

 Pat 3.
39.     William Shakespeare    1564-1616               Complete Works .  especially:  The Merchant of Venice, Romeo and Juliet, Henry IV 1&2, Hamlet, Troilus and Cressida, Measure for Measure, King Lear, Macbeth, Antony and Cleopatra, Othello, The Tempest
40.     John Donne  1573-1631               Selected Works :  Songs and Sonnets, Elegies, First and Second Anniversaries, Holy Sonnets, Devotions Upon Emergent Occasions, few of the Sermons
41.     Anonymous   1618        The Plum in the Golden Vase (Chin Ping Mei)
42.     Galileo Galilei                1574-1642               Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems
43.     Thomas Hobbes            1588-1679               Leviathan
44.     Rene Descartes             1596-1650               Discourse on Method
45.     John Milton   1608-1674               Paradise Lost, Lycidas, On the Morning of Christs Nativity, Sonnets, Areopagitica
46.     Moliere           1622-1673               Selected Plays:  The School for Wives, Tartuffe, The Misanthrope, The Would Be Gentleman.  also:  The Miser, Don Juan, The Imaginary Invalid, The Learned Ladies
47.     Blaise Pascal 1623-1662               Thoughts (Penses)
48.     John Bunyan 1628-1688               Pilgrims Progress
49.     John Locke    1632-1704               Second Treatise on Government
50.     Matsuo Basho                1644-1694               The Narrow Road to the Deep North
51.     Daniel Defoe  1660-1731               Robinson Crusoe
52.     Jonathan Swift               1667-1745               Gullivers Travels
53.     Voltaire           1694-1778               Candide and other works
54.     David Hume   1711-1776               An Enquiry Concerning Human Understanding
55.     Henry Fielding              1707-1754               Tom Jones
56.     Tsao Hsueh-chin         1715-1763               The Dream of the Red Chamber (aka The Story of the Stone)
57.     Jean-Jacques Rousseau              1712-1778               Confessions
58.     Laurence Sterne            1713-1768               Tristram Shandy
59.     James Boswell               1740-1795               The Life of Samuel Johnson
60.     Richard B. Morris (Ed.)                 Basic Documents in American History
61.     Clinton Rossiter            1787        The Federalist Papers

 Part 4.
62.     Johann Wolfgang von Goethe   1749-1832               Faust
63.     William Blake 1757-1827               Selected Works
64.     William Wordsworth     1770-1850               The Prelude, Selected Shorter Poems, Preface to the Lyrical Ballads
65.     Samuel Taylor Coleridge              1772-1834               The Ancient Mariner, Christabel, Kubla Khan, Biographia Literaria, Writings on Shakespeare
66.     Jane Austen   1775-1817               Pride and Prejudice, Emma
67.     Stendhal         1783-1842               The Red and the Black
68.     Honore de Balzac          1799-1850               Pere Goriot, Eugenie Grandet, Cousin Bette
69.     Ralph Waldo Emerson 1803-1882               Selected Works
70.     Nathaniel Hawthorne    1804-1864               The Scarlett Letter, Selected tales
71.     Alexis de Tocqueville   1805-1859               Democracy in America
72.     John Stuart Mill             1806-1873               On Liberty, The Subjection of Women
73.     Charles Darwin              1809-1882               The Voyage of the Beagle, The Origin of Species
74.     Nikolai Vasilievich Gogol            1809-1852               Dead Souls
75.     Edgar Allan Poe            1809-1849               Short Stories and Other Works
76.     William Makepeace Thackeray    1811-1863               Vanity Fair
77.     Charles Dickens            1812-1870               Pickwick Papers, David Copperfield, Great Expectations, Hard Times, Our Mutual Friend, The Old Curiosity Shop, Little Dorrit
78.     Anthony Trollope          1815-1882               The Warden, The Last Chronicle of Barset, The Eustace Diamonds, The Way We Live Now, Autobiography
79.     Charlotte and Emily Bronte          1816-1855               Jane Eyre, Wuthering Heights
80.     Henry David Thoreau   1817-1862               Walden, Civil Disobedience
81.     Ivan Sergeyevich Turgenev         1818-1883               Fathers and Sons
82.     Karl Marx and Fredrich Engels    1818-1883               The Communist Manifest
83.     Herman Melville             1819-1891               Moby Dick, Bartleby the Scrivener
84.     George Eliot  1819-1880               The Mill on the Floss, Middlemarch
85.     Walt Whitman                1819-1892               Selected Poems, Democratic Vistas, Preaface to the first issue of Leaves of Grass, A Backward Glance Oer Travelled Roads
86.     Gustave Flaubert           1821-1880               Madame Bovary
87.     Feodor Dostoevsky      1821-1881               Crime and Punishment, The Brothers Karamazov
88.     Leo Tolstoy    1828-1910               War and Peace
89.     Henrick Ibsen                1828-1906               Selected Plays :  Peer Gynt, A Doll's House, Ghosts, An Enemy of the People, The Wild Duck, Hedda Gabler, The Master Builder, When We Dead Awaken
90.     Emily Dickinson            1830-1886               Collected Poems
91.     Lewis Carroll  1832-1898               Alices Adventures in Wonderland, Through the Looking Glass
92.     Mark Twain    1835-1910               Huckleberry Finn
93.     Henry Adams 1838-1918               The Education of Henry Adams
94.     Thomas Hardy               1840-1928               The Mayor of Casterbridge
95.     William James               1842-1910               The Principles of Psychology, Pragmatism, Four Essays from the Meaning of Truth, The Varieties of Religious Experience
96.     Henry James  1843-1916               The Ambassadors
97.     Friedrich Nietzsche       1844-1900               Thus Spake Zarathustra, The Geneaology of Morals, Beyond Good and Evil, and other works

 Part 5.
98.     Sigmund Freud              1856-1939               Selected Works including The Interpretation of Dreams, Three Essays on the Theory of Sexuality, Civilization and its Discontents
99.     George Bernard Shaw  1856-1950               Selected Plays and Prefaces:  Androcles and the Lion, Arms and the Man, Candida, The Devils Disciple, Caesar and Cleopatra, Man and Superman, Major Barbara, Pygmalion, Heartbreak House, Back to Methusela, Saint Joan
100.  Joseph Conrad             1857-1924               Nostromo
101.  Anton Chekov               1860-1904               Uncle Vanya, Three Sisters, The Cherry Orchard, Selected Short Stories
102.  Edith Wharton               1862-1937               The Custom of the Country, The Age of Innocence, The House of Mirth
103.  William Butler Yeats      1965-1939               Collected Poems, Collected Plays, Autobiography
104.  Natsume Soseki             1867-1916               Kokoro
105.  Marcel Proust 1871-1922               Remembrance of Things Past
106.  Robert Frost   1874-1963               Collected Poems
107.  Thomas Mann               1875-1955               The Magic Mountain
108.  E.M. Forster   1879-1970               A Passage to India
109.  Lu Hsun          1881-1936               Collected Short Stories
110.  James Joyce  1882-1941               Ulysses
111.  Virgina Woolf                1882-1941               Mrs. Dalloway, To the Lighthouse, Orlando, The Waves
112.  Franz Kafka    1883-1924               The Trial, The Castle, Selected Short Stories
113.  D.H. Lawrence               1885-1930               Sons and Lovers, Women in Love
114.  Tanizaki Junichiro        1886-1965               The Makioka Sisters
115.  Eugene ONeill               1888-1953               Mourning Becomes Electra, The Iceman Cometh, Long Days Journey into Night
116.  T.S. Eliot         1888-1965               Collected Poems, Collected Plays
117.  Aldous Huxley               1894-1963               Brave New World
118.  William Faulkner           1897-1962               The Sound and the Fury, As I Lay Dying
119.  Ernest Hemingway        1899-1961               Selected Short Stories
120.  Kawabata Yasunari        1899-1972               Beauty and Sadness
121.  Jorge Luis Borges         1899-1986               Labyrinths, Dreamtigers
122.  Vladimir Nabokov          1899-1977               Lolita, Pale Fire, Speak Memory
123.  George Orwell               1903-1950               Animal Farm, 1984
124.  R.K. Narayan  1906-       The English Teacher, The Vendor of Secrets
125.  Samuel Beckett              1906-1989               Waiting for Godot, Endgame, Krapps Last Tape
126.  W.H. Auden    1907-1973               Collected Poems
127.  Albert Camus  1913-1960               The Plague, The Stranger
128.  Saul Bellow    1915-       The Adventures of Augie March, Herzog, Humbolts Gift
129.  Alexander Solzhenitsyn               1918-       The First Circle, Cancer Ward
130.  Thomas Kuhn                1922-1996               The Structure of Scientific Revolutions
131.  Mishima Yukio               1925-1970               Confessions of a Mask, The Temple of the Golden Pavilion
132.  Gabriel Garcia Marquez                1928-       One Hundred Years of Solitude
133.  Chinua Achebe              1930-       Things Fall Apart

*Further Reading*
1.        Richard Adams              1920-       Watership Down, The Girl in a Swing
2.        Kingsley Amis                1922-1995               Lucky Jim
3.        Sherwood Anderson    1876-1941               Winesburg Ohio
4.        Margaret Atwood           1939-       The Handmaids Tale
5.        Louis Auchincloss        1917-       The Rector of Justin, Collected Stories
6.        James Baldwin              1924-1987               Giovannis Room, The Fire Next Time
7.        John Barth     1930-       The Sot-weed Factor
8.        Simone De Beauvoir     1908-1986               The Second Sex
9.        Paul Bowles   1910-       The Sheltering Sky
10.     Fernand Braudel           1902-1985               The Mediterranean and the Mediterranean World in the Age of Philip II
11.     Berthold Brecht             1898-1956               Mother Courage, The Good Woman of Szechuan, The Caucasian Chalk Circle
12.     Joseph Brodsky            1940-1996               Forth
13.     Pearl S. Buck  1892-1973               The Good Earth
14.     Mikhail Bulgakov           1891-1940               The Master and the Margarita
15.     Anthony Burgess          1917-1993               A Clockwork Orange
16.     Italo Calvino  1923-1985               If on a Winters Night a Traveller
17.     Truman Capote              1924-1984               Other Voices, Other Rooms, Breakfast at Tiffanys, In Cold Blood
18.     Rachel Carson              1907-1964               The Sea Around Us, Silent Spring
19.     Willa Cather   1873-1947               My Antonio, Death Comes for the Archbishop, Shadows on the Rock
20.     John Cheever                1912-1982               Collected Stories
21.     Robertson Davies         1913-1995               The Rebel Angels, Whats Bred in the Bone, The Lyre of Orpheus
22.     EL Doctorow  1931-       Ragtime
23.     Theodore Dreiser          1871-1945               Sister Carrie, An American Tragedy
24.     Albert Einstein               1879-1955               The Meaning of Relativity
25.     Ralph Ellison 1914-1994               The Invisible Man
26.     F. Scott Fitzgerald         1886-1940               This Side of Paradise, Tender is the Night, The Great Gatsby
27.     Ford Madox Ford          1873-1939               The Good Soldier
28.     William Gaddis              1922-       The Recognitions, J.R.
29.     Federico Garcia Lorca  1898-1936               Collected Poems
30.     William Golding            1911-1993               Lord of the Flies, The Spire
31.     Robert Graves               1895-1985               I Claudius, Good-Bye to All That
32.     Graham Greene             1904-1991               Stamboul Train, The Ministry of Fear, The Quiet American
33.     Jaroslav Hasek              1883-1923               The Good Soldier Schweik
34.     Joseph Heller                1923-       Catch-22
35.     John Hersey  1914-1993               The Call, A Bell for Adano, Hiroshima
36.     Langston Hughes         1902-1967               Collected Poems
37.     John Irving    1942-       The World According to Garp
38.     Chistopher Isherwood 1904-1986               The Berlin Stories, Chistopher and His Kind
39.     James Jones 1921-1977               From Here to Eternity
40.     Nikos Kazantzakis         1885-1957               Zorba the Greek
41.     Jack Kerouac 1992-1969               On the Road
42.     Lao She          1899-1966               Xiang the Camel, Rickshaw
43.     Philip Larkin  1922-1985               Collected Poems
44.     John LeCarre 1931-       The Spy Who Came In From the Cold
45.     Calude Levi-Strauss      1908-       Tristes Tropiques, Structural Anthropology, The Raw and the Cooked:  Introduction to a Science of Mythology
46.     Sinclair Lewis                1885-1951               Babbitt, Arrowsmith, Elmer Gantry, Dodsworth
47.     David Lodge  1935-       Changing Places, Small World
48.     Norman Mailer               1923-       The Naked and the Dead, The Armies of the Night, The Executioners Song
49.     Andre Malraux               1901-1976               Mans Fate
50.     Mary McCarthy              1912-1989               The Group
51.     Carson McCullers         1917-1967               The Heart is a Lonely Hunter
52.     Margaret Mead               1901-1978               Coming of Age in Somoa
53.     Arthur Miller   1915-       Death of a Salesman, The Crucible
54.     Toni Morrison               1931-       Song of Solomon
55.     Iris Murdoch  1919-       A Severed Head, Sandcastle
56.     Robert Musil   1880-1942               The Man Without Qualities
57.     Flannery OConnor       1925-1964               Complete Stories
58.     John OHara  1905-1970               Appointment at Samarra, Butterfield 8, Collected Stories
59.     Jose Ortega Y Gasset   1883-1955               The Revolt of the Masses
60.     Boris Pasternak             1890-1960               Doctor Zhivago
61.     Georges Perec              1936-1982               Life, A Users Manual
62.     Harold Pinter 1930-       The Caretaker
63.     Robert Pirsig  1928-       Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance
64.     Ezra Pound    1885-1972               Personae
65.     Anthony Powell             1905-       A Dance to the Music of Time, A Question of Upbringing
66.     Pramoedya Ananta Toer               1925-       This Earth and Mankind. Child of All Nations, Footsteps, House of Glass
67.     V.S. Pritchett  1900-1997               Complete Collected Stories
68.     Barbara Pym   1913-1980               Excellent Women, An Unsuitable Attachment
69.     Thomas Pynchon         1937        Gravitys Rainbow
70.     Erich Maria Remarque  1898-1970               All Quiet on the Western Front
71.     Rainer Maria Rilke         1875-1926               Duino Elegies, Sonnets to Orpheus
72.     Ole Edvart Rolvaag       1896-1931               Giants in the Earth
73.     Philip Roth     1933-       Goodbye Columbus, Portnoys Complaint
74.     Anatoli Rybakov            1911-       Children of Arbat
75.     JD Salinger    1919-       Catcher in the Rye
76.     Jean-Paul Sartre            1905-1980               Being and Nothingness, No Exit
77.     Simon Schama              1945-       Citizens
78.     Leopold Sedar Senghor               1906-       Selected Poems
79.     Upton Sinclair               1878-1968               The Jungle
80.     Isaac Bashevis Singer  1904-1991               Gimpel the Fool and Other Stories, The Magician of Lublin
81.     Wole Soyinka                1934-       The Interpreters, Death and the Kings Horsemen
82.     Wallace Stegner            1909-1993               The Big Rock Candy Mountain, Angle of Repose
83.     John Steinbeck             1902-1968               Of Mice and Men, The Grapes of Wrath
84.     Wallace Stevens            1879-1955               Harmonium, Collected Poems
85.     Lytton Strachey             1880-1932               Eminent Victorians, Queen Victoria
86.     James Thurber               1894-1961               Is Sex Necessary, My Life and Hard Times
87.     JRR Tolkien   1892-1973               The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings
88.     William Trevor               1928-       Collected Stories
89.     John Updike  1932-       Rabbit Run, Rabbit Redux, Rabbit Is Rich, Rabbit at Rest
90.     Gore Vidal      1925-       Myra Breckenridge, Burr
91.     Derek Walcott                1930-       Omeros, Collected Poems, Ti-Jean and His Brothers
92.     James D Watson           1928-       The Double Helix
93.     Evelyn Waugh               1903-1966               Scoop, Brideshead Revisited, The Loved One
94.     Eudora Welty 1909-       Collected Stories
95.     Rebecca West                1892-1983               Black Lamb and Grey Falcon
96.     Patrick White 1912-1990               Riders in the Chariot
97.     Thornton Wilder           1897-1975               Our Town, The Bridge of San Luis Rey
98.     Tenessee Williams        1911-1983               The Glass Menagerie, A Streetcar Named Desire
99.     William Carlos Williams               1883-1963               Collected Poems
100.  Richard Wright              1908-1960               Native Son, Black Boy


----------



## Bigshadow

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> 1984 is, by far, my favorite.


I loved reading 1984.

There is so much to read now related to martial arts and related philosophies that I do not have time to read fiction anymore.  I had read alot of Tolkien and some others of that genre when I was in high school as well as some of the "real classics".  I would like to read more of them but I hardly have enough time to read now as it is...


----------



## Kreth

I'm working my way through Moby Dick now. I've also recently read Food of the Gods, Swiss Family Robinson, and The Sea Wolf. I found an e-books site that had some of the public domain classics available.


----------



## Sam

I've read a lot of books, I dont care to list them. However, someone recommended the count of monte cristo to me recently. I think thats what I am going to read next.


----------



## MartialIntent

Sam said:
			
		

> I've read a lot of books, I dont care to list them. However, someone recommended the count of monte cristo to me recently. I think thats what I am going to read next.


 
Best book EVER written I'd say. I'd recommend it absolutely!

Respects!


----------



## MA-Caver

Most of the "older" classics; Dickens, Hugo, Stevenson, Stoker, Wells, Shelly, Poe, Verne, Bront, Wallace, Tolstoy, Conan Doyle, Haggard and so forth. Then newer classics such as: Burroughs, Tolkien, Hemmingway, Steinbeck, and so on. 
Many I've read once but some have merited a second reading or two. 
Most of them was when I was pre-teen and a couple of years into that stage, then it was more modern writers from the 70's to present.


----------



## Lisa

Kreth said:
			
		

> I'm working my way through Moby Dick now. I've also recently read Food of the Gods, Swiss Family Robinson, and The Sea Wolf. I found an e-books site that had some of the public domain classics available.



Care to share the addy? 

Read many books in my time, quite a few of the ones listed here and sometimes more then once.

Great thread Geo, give a good list for people to go "Oh, I haven't read that yet!" and go and do so.


----------



## Bigshadow

Kreth said:
			
		

> I'm working my way through Moby Dick now. I've also recently read Food of the Gods, Swiss Family Robinson, and The Sea Wolf. I found an e-books site that had some of the public domain classics available.


No doubt on that Treo 650.

Oh, I wanted to add to the thread, I realize now as an adult that reading the classics and great works is essential.  Now it seems I cannot read fast enough and often enough to cover everything that I should have read and didn't. 

Thanks for the list OF Kenpoka!


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

Here are the ones from this list that I've read or re-read AS AN ADULT:
Of course, I've read other stuff too...


the Old and New Testaments of the Bible.

Part 1.
1. Anonymous ca 2000 BCE The Epic of Gilgamesh
2. Homer ca 800 BCE The Iliad
3. Homer ca 800 BCE The Odyssey
4. Confucius 551-479 BCE The Analects
5. Aeschylus 535-455 BCE The Oresteia
8. Herodotus ca 484 -425 BCE The Histories
10. Sun Tzu ca 450-380 BCE The Art of War
11. Aristophanes 448-388 BCE Lysistrata, The Clouds, The Birds
12. Plato 428-348 BCE Selected Works : Apology, Crito, Protagoras, Meno, Symposium, Phaedo, Republic

Part 2.

24. Mohammed ca 650 The Koran
32. Geoffrey Chaucer 1342-1400 The Canterbury Tales
33. Anonymous ca 1500 The Thousand and One Arabian Nights
34. Niccolo Machiavelli 1469-1527 The Prince

Pat 3.
39. William Shakespeare 1564-1616 The Merchant of Venice, Romeo and Juliet, 
52. Jonathan Swift 1667-1745 Gullivers Travels
55. Henry Fielding 1707-1754 Tom Jones
60. Richard B. Morris (Ed.) Basic Documents in American History

Part 4.
63. William Blake 1757-1827 Selected Works
75. Edgar Allan Poe 1809-1849 Short Stories and Other Works
77. Charles Dickens 1812-1870 David Copperfield, Great Expectations, 
79. Emily Bronte 1816-1855 Wuthering Heights
80. Henry David Thoreau 1817-1862 Walden, Civil Disobedience
82. Karl Marx and Fredrich Engels 1818-1883 The Communist Manifest
83. Herman Melville 1819-1891 Moby Dick, 
84. George Eliot 1819-1880 , Middlemarch
87. Feodor Dostoevsky 1821-1881 Crime and Punishment, 
88. Leo Tolstoy 1828-1910 War and Peace
91. Lewis Carroll 1832-1898 Alices Adventures in Wonderland, 
92. Mark Twain 1835-1910 Huckleberry Finn
94. Thomas Hardy 1840-1928 The Mayor of Casterbridge


Part 5.
100. Joseph Conrad 1857-1924 Nostromo
112. Franz Kafka 1883-1924 The Castle, 
119. Ernest Hemingway 1899-1961 Selected Short Stories
123. George Orwell 1903-1950 1984
127. Albert Camus 1913-1960 The Plague, 


*Further Reading*
1. Richard Adams 1920- Watership Down, 
26. F. Scott Fitzgerald 1886-1940 The Great Gatsby
30. William Golding 1911-1993 Lord of the Flies, 
31. Robert Graves 1895-1985 I Claudius, Good-Bye to All That
53. Arthur Miller 1915- Death of a Salesman,
80. Isaac Bashevis Singer 1904-1991 Gimpel the Fool and Other Stories, The Magician of Lublin
83. John Steinbeck 1902-1968 Of Mice and Men, The Grapes of Wrath
87. JRR Tolkien 1892-1973 The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings
97. Thornton Wilder 1897-1975 The Bridge of San Luis Rey


----------



## Kacey

Having minored in English, and having an English professor for a father - one who's specialties are Shakespeare, Chaucer, and Tolkien, I have read more than I can remember to list.

For those who like eBooks, and want to read classics, Project Gutenberg is a great source for free eBooks - all out of copyright, some in text format, some Adobe, some mp3 (computer and/or human read, depending); might be some other formats as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## bydand

I admit to being a bookworm!  I love the Russian authors, Tolstoy, Dostoevsky, Gogol, Pushkin, and Chekhov to name a few.  As for reading the classics, I have been in love with them from the 6th grade when we had to read Moby Dick in English class.  I will read any classic author put in front of me. Right now you will find bookmarks in both "War and Peace" and "Anna Karenina" I like to read both of these great works together because of the differing viewpoints presented about roughly the same period, from opposing social standings.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What classic pieces of literature have you read?
> 
> Which is your favorite so far?
> 
> What would you like to read next?


 
My favorites so far... I really liked Tolstoy's War and Peace and George Eliot's Middlemarch. Both really long soap operas...  I also really enjoy Tolkien -- although after reading so many of these other great books, Tolkien's flaws kind of jump out at you...

From the Lifetime Reading Plan list, I have these on my shelf to read next:
15. Valmiki ca 300 BCE The Ramayana
39. William Shakespeare 1564-1616  Hamlet
77. Charles Dickens 1812-1870 Pickwick Papers
110. James Joyce 1882-1941 Ulysses
128. Saul Bellow 1915- The Adventures of Augie March, 
132. Gabriel Garcia Marquez 1928- One Hundred Years of Solitude
133. Chinua Achebe 1930- Things Fall Apart


----------



## Kreth

Lisa said:
			
		

> Care to share the addy?


Sorry, missed your post. The site is eReader.com. They have reader software for Mac, Unix, Windows, Pocket PC, Symbian, and Palm OS. Two other good sites are Memoware and Project Gutenberg.


----------



## rightbackatyou

Read _Njal's Saga_.  

One of the lesser known pieces of literature in the Western tradition, but among the extremely read and extremely educated it is widely considered to be one of the best pieces of literature ever.

Also there seems to be a total lack of Kant on this list.  I find the material to be excruciatingly difficult at times, but he was the first Modernist and thus all his Critique's are deserving of consideration.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What classic pieces of literature have you read?
> 
> Which is your favorite so far?
> 
> What would you like to read next?


 
Like the others, too many to list individually.

Favourites:

_Les Miserables
Great Expectations
Little Dorritt
For Whom the Bell Tolls
The Brothers Karamazov
Crime and Punishment
Portrait of a Lady
The Moon and Sixpence
Of Human Bondage
The Grapes of Wrath
Sophie's Choice
The Spy Who Came in from the Cold
The Norton Anthology of Poetry
Hamlet
Romeo and Juliet
Macbeth_


----------



## Carol

_The Fountainhead_, Ayn Rand
_1984_, George Orwell
_Brave New World_, Aldous Huxley
_Hamlet_, William Shakespeare
_Odyssey_, Homer
_To Kill A Mockingbird_, Harper Lee
_Post Office_, Charles Bukowski
_Inferno_, Dante (John Ciardi, tr.)
_Moby Dick_, Herman Melville

Favorites so far have been _The Fountainhead_ and _To Kill A Mockingbird._

I would like to read...

Sun Tzu, _The Art Of War. _  I started reading it and never finished it.

_The Epic of Gilgamesh.  _Thank you Alan for jogging my memory!  

More of Shakespeare, and more of Ayn Rand...although I don't want to tackle _Atlas_ just yet.


----------



## Jenna

Wow some amazing lists you are all very well read in the best literature and NOT the loathsome Harry Potter or the awful and banal Da Vinci code pffft

I will not list for fear of sounding pretentious but I will say Anna Karenina is my favourite for its power of emotion and her strength of integrity right to the end in her idealogical suicide and also Don Quixote because I have days where I am definitely Sancho Panza but if I am honest even more days where I am Don Quixote deluded in myself and seeing giants in windmills.....

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Carol

Jenna said:
			
		

> Wow some amazing lists you are all very well read in the best literature and NOT the loathsome Harry Potter or the awful and banal Da Vinci code pffft
> 
> I will not list for fear of sounding pretentious but I will say Anna Karenina is my favourite for its power of emotion and her strength of integrity right to the end in her idealogical suicide and also Don Quixote because I have days where I am definitely Sancho Panza but if I am honest even more days where I am Don Quixote deluded in myself and seeing giants in windmills.....
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 
Dang.  I love Harry Potter.  Something evil about those books though, and I don't mean the witchcraft.  Ms. Rowling's writing is absolutely addicting and I get sucked thoroughly in to the story...but...migod there is such an undercurrent of sadness to those stories that depresses me terribly.  Even with that though...I can't wait for the next one.  Go figure.  Maybe it is the witchcraft


----------



## Shirt Ripper

Steinbeck, Slaughter House 5, Catcher in the Rye, I prefer books about human performance however.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

Seems like some of you are interested in Science Fiction. 

Well, before I rediscovered the "Classics", I used to read tons of Sci-Fi. Quite honestly, most Sci-Fi is junk. But there is lots of good Sci-Fi. In my quest to find good Sci-Fi, I encountered two books about Sci-Fi and Fantasy written around 1979/80 by Baird Searles in the UK and some of his colleagues. He includes his recommendations for Sci-Fi and Fantasy Classics. I have read almost all of the books on this list and while some of them are very dated, they are, for the most part, very good.

I particularly enjoyed the works of Olaf Stapledon with his sweeping trillion-year histories of evolution and galactic consciousness as well as Mervyn Peake's Gormenghast Trilogy with its truly strange characters. Enjoy.

Readers Guide to Science Fiction by Baird Searles, et al. the Five Parsec Shelf
1. Brian Aldiss Hothouse
2. Poul Anderson Tau Zero
3. Isaac Asimov The Foundation Trilogy
4. J.G. Ballard Vermillion Sands
5. Alfred Bester The Stars My Destination
6. James Blish A Case of Conscience
7. Ray Bradbury The Martian Chronicles
8. John Brunner Stand on Zanzibar
9. Edgar Rice Burroughs A Princess of Mars
10. Arthur C. Clarke Childhoods End
11. Arthur C. Clarke The City and the Stars
12. Hal Clement Needle
13. Samuel Delany Dhalgren
14. Philip K. Dick The Man in the High Castle
15. Gordon Diskson Dorsai!
16. Thomas M. Disch 334
17. Harlan Ellison Dangerous Visions
18. M. John Harrison The Centauri Device
19. Robert A. Heinlein Citizen of the Galaxy
20. Robert A. Heinlein The Moon is a Harsh Mistress
21. Frank Herbert Dune
22. William Hope Hodgson The Night Land
23. Henry Kuttner The Dark World
24. Henry Kuttner and CL Moore Earths Last Citadel
25. Ursula K. LeGuin The Left Hand of Darkness
26. Fritz Leiber The Big Time
27. CS Lewis The Perelandra (Space) Trilogy
28. HP Lovecraft At the Mountains of Madness
29. A. Merritt The Moon Pool
30. Walter Miller A Canticle for Leibowitz
31. Michael Moorcock The Cornelius Chronicles
32. Larry Niven Ringworld
33. H Beam Piper Little Fuzzy
34. Pohl and Kornbluth The Space Merchants
35. Joanna Russ And Chaos Died
36. Mary Shelley Frankenstein
37. Cordwainer Smith Nostrilia
38. EE Smith First Lensman
39. Olaf Stapledon Last and First Men
40. Olaf Stapledon Odd John
41. Theordore Sturgeon More Than Human
42. AE van Vogt The World of Null-A
43. Jack Vance The Dying Earth
44. Jules Verne From the Earth to the Moon
45. Stanley Weinbaum A Martian Odyssey and Others
46. HG Wells The Time Machine
47. Jack Williamson The Humanoids
48. Sydney Fowler Wright The World Below
49. John Wyndham The Midwich Cuckoos
50. Roger Zelazny Lord of Light


Readers Guide to Fantasy by Baird Searles, et al. Seven League Shelf
1. Poul Anderson The Broken Sword
2. L. Frank Baum The Wizard of Oz
3. Peter S. Beagle The Last Unicorn
4. Ray Bradbury Dark Carnival
5. Lewis Carroll Alices Adventures in Wonderland
6. Lord Dunsany The King of Elflands Daughter
7. Charles G. Finney The Circus of Dr. Lao
8. Alan Garner The Wierdstone of Brisingamen, The Moon of Gomrath
9. Jane Gaskell The Atlan Saga
10. Kenneth Grahame The Wind in the Willows
11. H. Rider Haggard She
12. William Hope Hodgson The House on the Borderland
13. Robert E. Howard Conan
14. M.R. James Ghost Stories of an Antiquary
15. Rudyard Kipling The Jungle Books
16. Fritz Leiber Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser
17. CS Lewis Till We Have Faces
18. HP Lovecraft The Shadow over Inssmouth
19. George MacDonald Gifts of the Christ Child
20. Patricia McKillip The Riddle-Master Trilogy
21. A. Merritt The Ship of Ishtar
22. Naomi Mitchison To the Chapel Perilous
23. Michael Moorcock The Elric Saga
24. CL Moore The Black Gods Shadow (Jirel of Joiry)
25. Edith Nesbit The Five Children and It
26. Mervyn Peake The Gormenghast Trilogy
27. Edgar Allan Poe The Fall of the House of Usher
28. Bram Stoker Dracula
29. JRR Tolkien The Chronicles of Middle-Earth
30. TH White The Once and Future King
31. Charles Williams War in Heaven
32. Robert Wise & Phyllis Fraser Great Tales of Terror and the Supernatural
33. Austin Tappan Wright Islandia


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Jenna said:
			
		

> Wow some amazing lists you are all very well read in the best literature and NOT the loathsome Harry Potter or the awful and banal Da Vinci code pffft


 
Ah, Jenna, my dear, dark angel!  I must disagree!  My youngest (13 year old femme) is an avid fan of that 'loathesome' Potter child.  Though the path of Rowling, I have successfully introduced her to Tolkien, Orwell and Herbert.  He is a fine introduction.

My eldest was very fond of R.L. Stine's tween horror-tripe; but, her love of reading allowed me to send her the way of Orwell, Barker, Camus and others.

As for Brown's stories...eh *shrug*  He's really quite clever, though deceitful.

So, by those treacly-sweet pathways, my children are become versed in modern classics.


----------



## tkd_jen

I too must applaud the Harry Potter series for "re-introducing" many kids (and their parents) to reading. I am 28 and this spring read all the Potter books. I just kinda needed a nice, easy read requiring not too much thought. However, back to the topic at hand...some of my fave reads:

East of Eden
To Kill a mockingbird
The Catcher in the Rye


----------



## matt.m

I have read so many classics that i cannot tell of them all.  However, I would like to read the story of Moby Dick again. The greed and symbolism is just fantastic.


----------



## Kreth

matt.m said:
			
		

> I have read so many classics that i cannot tell of them all. However, I would like to read the story of Moby Dick again. The greed and symbolism is just fantastic.


I just finished it last night. I found the ending rather abrupt and anticlimactic, considering the amount of detail that Melville put into the writing.


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:
			
		

> I just finished it last night. I found the ending rather abrupt and anticlimactic, considering the amount of detail that Melville put into the writing.



I thought that was part of the point of the book, tho ... such enormity and detail only to find it wasn't such a big deal after all?


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I thought that was part of the point of the book, tho ... such enormity and detail only to find it wasn't such a big deal after all?


Interesting thought. The writing style just seemed very bare at the end, though. To give an idea... On Palm OS, Moby Dick runs just over 2900 pages. The climactic battle with the white whale only consisted of about 60 pages.


----------



## Jenna

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Ah, Jenna, my dear, dark angel! I must disagree! My youngest (13 year old femme) is an avid fan of that 'loathesome' Potter child. Though the path of Rowling, I have successfully introduced her to Tolkien, Orwell and Herbert. He is a fine introduction.
> 
> My eldest was very fond of R.L. Stine's tween horror-tripe; but, her love of reading allowed me to send her the way of Orwell, Barker, Camus and others.
> 
> As for Brown's stories...eh *shrug* He's really quite clever, though deceitful.
> 
> So, by those treacly-sweet pathways, my children are become versed in modern classics.


Hey Egg-san  well I would never take away the fact that the huge corporate Potter machinery has indeed drawn many a clever child and many an inquisitive adult too to reading and this on the face of it is a laudable thing  if that were the intention and not solely to clear profits and bolster stock prices but there is something disagreeable about Rowling and what is made of her "poor me" background bleh....

But the point I would want to make is that I find the whole machinations of Rowling through Bloomsbury distasteful and yes! loathsome and this great self-propelling PR machine has unfortunately pushed the classics of this very thread and those you mentioned yourself off any shelves they may have sat on before and worse than that there are a great many children who hang on EVERY word of Rowlings HP and are so wholly engulfed in the story and character and probably films too that they have no inclination whatsoever to read ANYTHING else until the next HP installment and they are certainly not at fault because what chance has Moby Dick as mentioned by Kreth and others when who ever heard of a Call me Ishmael T Shirt or a White Whale school satchel or a Moby Dick PS2 game?? And while I am ranting happily to myself I will say that despite their claims to be searching for new writing talent publishers I notice are simply seeking "the next" HP and this I think has narrowed their focus WAY down to the lowest common denominator so while HP takes up the top five shelves of our bookshops then down below are the Rowling wannabees oh as well as the blethering and nastily plagiaristic Da Vinci I mean pffft

I am sorry for going off on one I would guess I have a problem with corporatism and what I would see as the absolutely undeniably legal and acceptABLE and acceptED monopolisation of young peoples reading habits when I would have thought we should have been encouraging a BREADTH of reading not just in young people of school age but in us all but hey shoot me for H8n on the hallowed Potter I am bulletproof anyway, ha!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------

